# Breathing funny while sleeping



## Kikosmom (Jan 4, 2005)

Help, my Kiko is 15 weeks old( or really close to it) and he makes a funny sound when sleeping. At times it sounds like almost a voice, and then it sounds like a wheeze or not so bad as a wheeze. It's hard to describe, but it's only when he lays down to sleep. As soon as you pet him and his motoe starts it stops or if he gets up it stops..Any ideas? Thanks a bunch


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It most likely isn't anything to worry about. Some cats make noise when they sleep. There was a thread here about cats snoring not too long ago. When I first got my cats I noticed my boy-cat Rocket made noise when he sleeps, as well as twitching movements. These things in humans can lead to sleep disruption and sleep deprivation, so naturally I was worried about it. But it turns out that lots of cats do that.

If his breathing is clear and unobstructed while he's awake, it's probably not a breathing problem, such as asthma, which might be the only concern.

As long as he gets restorative sleep, which you can determine by his behavior during wake time: does he have normal energy level, does he engage in play, have good appetite, normal behavior, etc.

If it troubles you, maybe you should contact a vet about it. Of course, you won't be able to duplicate it in an office visit, so your time and money might be wasted. I don't think they do sleep studies on pets! :lol: But at least you would be reassured.

Tim


----------



## Kikosmom (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks a bunch. Oh I think he gets plenty of sleep. He is quite the playful one, and eats like a horse..lol Just relieved to know it's probably normal. He just sleeps by my ear so I hear it alot. Can't tell who's louder, him or hubby..lol


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

haha reminds me of how polo used to insist on sleeping on my bf's pillow and snore into his ear...they say that cats snore while sleeping becoz they trust us so much that they're willing to sleep deep! 
Dont know how true that is but i guess we'd like to believe that


----------

